# Valley Trailer?



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Does anyone know anything about Valley trailers? I live in coastal Connecticut, so I am very concerned about steel and it's ability to rust. That being said, they are much cheaper than aluminum and my area dealers seems to sell the steel stuff exclusively. It's kind of weird for such a salty area. I found a Valley 2 horse BP I like for a great price...I'm just wondering why.


 
I also live in a coastal area. Steel trailers are cheaper to build than aluminum, Aluminum also holds it's value. There's also less maintenance on an aluminum trailer. I have a 16ft steel stock bp that is a 96 model and it is just now starting to show it's age as far as rust. It's not pretty but it's safe and reliable.If you can park it under a shelter and keep a coat of wax on it they will last a long time. Mine sets out in the weather and has held up well....Good luck...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in SC and last year I went to see an aluminum Trailerette that lived it's life in CT. The steel frame was heavily rusted and even the aluminum was showing the effects of salt. At first the trailer looked good until you looked closer and underneath.

Personally, if I lived in CT, and especially by the coast, I would never consider an all steel trailer. If price was a consideration, I would look for a used all aluminum - not just an aluminum skin - trailer.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Aluminum pits pretty badly when exposed to salt conditions so it is not indestructible. Steel does rust, which does not look pretty.

Unless Valley has changed in the last 20 years, they are a low end steel trailer. Functional but not fancy. The paint coat is not very sturdy so it will rust and look ugly, but will still be very functional.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The one I'm looking at is a 2007 model, so I'm guessing it will have some telltale signs of rust. That's good to know that Valley is on the low end. At least it explains the price. Most people around here seem to have Hawks which I think are all steel. Maybe that's a better way to go if I have to go with steel. I wish I had the $$ for an aluminum trailer, but I'm already putting out some bucks for the truck.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are getting steal look at galvaneal, it is a treated steel and will last much longer than untreated


----------

